# The Forgotten Heroes monument in NS:  animals who served with the CF



## bridges (15 May 2012)

I recently received an invite to the unveiling of a monument, for 1 July 2012; I think it's a laudable project and worth passing on to the Milnet.ca community.  

An initiative of Noah Tremblay, a 12-year-old boy in Bass River, NS, this started as a school project and has grown to the installation of a permanent monument, dedicated to various animals who've served in war & the defence of Canada.   He's done an impressive amount of research.  Our office provided him with some addl info & contacts such as the FGH museum and the LdSH, and also some general refs about animal mascots in the CEF in the First World War, the Royal Canadian Veterinary Corps and a couple of books about war horses and Sergeant Gander (a dog with the Royal Rifles of Canada), but no doubt I missed some and I'm not sure what's in the final monument.

This quote from the manager of a local animal hospital particularly got me (from the Truro Daily News website, an article by Matt Veno, reproduced here under the fair dealing provision of the Copyright Act):


> "I cried after I read it," she said, referring to the case of a Newfoundland Dog named Gander, a mascot of the Royal Rifles of Canada who were stationed in Gander. During the Second World War the Rifles were fighting the Japanese on Hong Kong Island and Gander held off a group of Japanese soldiers charging toward wounded Canadians.
> 
> Gander was later killed in the battle when he picked up a grenade thrown at the Canadians. It exploded while he was carrying it away. Gander was posthumously awarded the Dickin Medal, given to animals displaying gallantry and devotion to duty, in 2000.


http://www.trurodaily.com/News/Local/2011-06-07/article-2566811/Forgotten-Heroes/1

I think it's great that an elementary school student is taking such an interest in & passion for Canadian military history; this should be encouraged.    

Unfortunately I'll be at the other end of the country at the time of the monument's unveiling, but here's the info, for anyone interested:

Bass River Veterans Memorial Park, Bass River NS
Sun . July 1, 2012 at 2 pm
Reception to follow at West Colchester Consolidated School

(Edited to add quote)


----------



## LineJumper (15 May 2012)

Most impressive, great work Noah!


----------



## aesop081 (15 May 2012)

Interesting project, well done.

Will put this on my list of things to see if i am ever in that area.


----------

